# need info on a goodman gus 075-3 older 90% furnace



## haank (Sep 30, 2003)

the hsi ignition module on this goodman GUS075-3 is a united technologies series 18 that comes as oem component on this 1st generation (I think) 90% gas furnace. Anyway it turns the hsi on & off and also senses the flame thru flame rectification (I assume) but I have installed a new flame rod made specifically for this furnace and the gas valve only opens for 8-10 seconds so I assume there is aflame sense problem. I also replaced the wiring from the rod to the module yet I show less than .% micro amps and also there is no ac voltage on the rod after the valve opens. I guess the module is condemnable but I keep thinking I am overlooking something> I vaguely remember having to deal with this Utech module years ago and it had different specs & characteristics than a common integrated furnace printed circuit control board ? Am I crazy ,memory impaired or just being paranoid? 
Please help- any feedback would be appreciated


----------

